
JQuery CDN SSL has expired and breaking dependent websites - thepumpkin1979
https://code.jquery.com/jquery-3.2.1.min.js
======
cmg
If you're affected and can grab a copy of the jquery-version.min.js file you
need, add it to your project and then add this line (adjusted for path and
version) right after the failing call to the CDN:

<script>window.jQuery || document.write('<script
src="/resources/js/jquery-3.1.1.min.js"><\/script>')</script>

------
justindocanto
This is a duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16879543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16879543)

It also effects more than just the version you're linking to

~~~
hk__2
> It also effects more than just the version you're linking to

Of course it does; it’s the same domain for all versions.

~~~
justindocanto
And that's why I pointed it out

------
nwah1
Great opportunity to strip out unnecessary uses of jQuery, and move to vanilla
javascript.

[http://youmightnotneedjquery.com/](http://youmightnotneedjquery.com/)

~~~
grouseway
More like you "might not need a CDN" unless you're hosting video files or
other bandwidth hogs. Stripping out jquery from legacy projects is a waste of
time.

Why do people add dependencies like CDNs for tiny .js libraries?

------
tarellel
Looks like they used Let's Encrypt to save the day!

------
datdung
its back up

~~~
leepowers
This is still returning the error for me:

[https://code.jquery.com/jquery-3.2.1.min.js](https://code.jquery.com/jquery-3.2.1.min.js)

